# Best Day Fly Fishing This Year!



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I took my 6 year old grandson over to the Pond today.
It was his first fishing trip with a fly rod.
After casting for him for a while, and then letting him work the line and catch the fish, I turned him loose.
He was casting very well for his first time with a fly rod.
On his own, he caught and released a dozen trout.
He caught one that went about 14" that he took home for lunch.

I wish that I would have taken the camcorder with me. Oh well, next time.
He had a lot of folks watching him and they were very impressed with how well he did.
I think that his head got at least one size bigger today.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pretty cool Grandpa D, pretty cool. 

The young man must have had a good teacher...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Life is good.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

That is way cool...let me know if you two wanna try a FURLED leader sometime.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Jaden is now a better fisherman than me......Maybe he should be my assistant coach next season?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Can't wait to teach my boy to fly fish. Thanks for the reminder on what life is all about!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

madonafly said:


> That is way cool...let me know if you two wanna try a FURLED leader sometime.


Would you please tell me a little more about fishing with a furled leader?
It it a good way to still water fish, or is it better used when fishing rivers and streams?
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great report! Thanks!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> madonafly said:
> 
> 
> > That is way cool...let me know if you two wanna try a FURLED leader sometime.
> ...


It is just a leader, so you can use it on either or both. The advantage to a furled leader is it can last you a whole season. All you so is add more tippet to the ring. You can cast JUST the leader, they are that supple. They truly shine on delicate presentations. 
The thread leaders if you leave off the floatant and squeeze them underwater, making them soak up some, becoming excellent sink tips.
I use on on my deep nymphing. I use a 6' furled leader and attach 15' of fluoro to the ring. I can somewhat cast it because of the furled leader.
Plus they hold thingamabobbers better...LOL
Just a leader with a few plus features.


----------

